# مكتب بيروت للإستقدام والتوظيف للموارد البشرية اليمنيه



## م لطف العليان (16 يناير 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]إذا كنت بحاجة إلى[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]موظفين أو أيدي عاملة من اليمن[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]في جميع التخصصات والمهن ومن جميع الشهادات والخبرات[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]كوادر وعمالة ذات مواصفات مثالية[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]"[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هنا تجدون كل احتياجاتكم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]"[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لدينا الاستعداد للتعامل مع الشركات والأفراد ومكاتب الخدمات والاستقدام.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- التنسيق لاستضافتك وترتيب المقابلات مع الموظف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]للتواصل:مكتب بيروت للاستقدام وتوظيف الموارد البشرية اليمنية[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
​ *[FONT=&quot]P.O. Box: (400) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]صنعاء[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ص. ب. ( 400 ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Licensure No. : ( 3725 )[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] رقم الترخيص : (3725 ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Mobile:00967777718429 [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Tel : 00967-1-265917[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Fax: 00967-1-262872[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المركز الرئيسي صنعاء – مقابل السفارة السعودية –جوار أجياد للسفريات[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فرع إب – شارع المحافظة جوار العودي للصرافة[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Rep. of Yemen -Sana'a- opposite KSA Embassy[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Beside Agiad for Traveling[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Ibb Branch – Almohaftha St.- Beside Alawdy for Changing[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Email: [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]or[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]*​مع خالص تحيات المدير العام : ​م/ لطف العليان
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*


----------

